# Sgt Eddie Collins SAS/3 Para



## Alvitr (Sep 9, 2007)

R.I.P

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,70131-1283293,00.html?f=rss


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 9, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 9, 2007)

R.I.P Warrior


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 9, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 9, 2007)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Sep 9, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## EATIII (Sep 9, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## Jacobman (Sep 10, 2007)

RIP, your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 10, 2007)

RIP Sgt Collins

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Seraph (Oct 6, 2007)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Inga22 (Oct 8, 2007)

RIP mate, men like you dont come around very often. You will be missed more than you can ever know.


----------

